# Ένας στους πέντε Ήλιους ίσως έχει πλανήτες σαν την Γη



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2013)

Χθες ανακοινώθηκε από επιστήμονες του πανεπιστημίου της Καλιφόρνια και του πανεπιστημίου της Χαβάης ότι σύμφωνα με στοιχεία που συνέλεξαν από το διαστημικό τηλεσκόπιο Κέπλερ, της ΝΑΣΑ, και από το παρατηρητήριο Κεκ, στην Χαβάη, ένα στα πέντε (22%) αστέρια σαν τον Ήλιο ίσως έχει πλανήτες που μοιάζουν με την Γη.

Τι σημαίνει σαν τον Ήλιο και σαν την Γη; Αστέρια σαν τον Ήλιο είναι αυτά που βρίσκονται στο φάσμα μεταξύ K0V και G9V, έχουν δηλαδή περίπου ίδια θερμοκρασία, μέγεθος, ηλικία και φωτεινότητα με το δικό μας άστρο. Αυτά αποτελούν περίπου το 10% των αστεριών στον γαλαξία μας. Πλανήτες σαν την Γη, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και έρευνα, είναι αυτοί που έχουν περίπου ίδια σύσταση με την Γη, είναι δηλαδή βραχώδεις/συμπαγείς πλανήτες με δυνατότητα φιλοξενίας νερού σε υγρή μορφή, έχουν μέγεθος ίσο με μία-δύο φορές την διάμετρο της Γης* και προσλαμβάνουν απ' το άστρο τους από 1/4 ως και 4 φορές το φως που προσλαμβάνει η Γη απ' τον Ήλιο. Αυτοί είναι αρκετά αυστηροί περιορισμοί, με στόχο να μειωθεί το δείγμα που μελετήθηκε ώστε να ομοιάζει στην δική μας περίπτωση. Το θέμα με το φως που δέχεται ο πλανήτης έχει να κάνει με την κατοικήσιμη ζώνη, γνωστή και ως "Ιδανική Ζώνη" (Goldilocks Zone), δηλαδή την απόσταση εκείνη -από το άστρο- που το νερό μπορεί να διατηρηθεί σε υγρή μορφή. Αυτό βέβαια εξαρτάται και από την ατμόσφαιρα. Π.χ. η Αφροδίτη και ο Άρης είναι στα όρια της ηλιακής ιδανικής ζώνης αλλά η μεν έχει πολύ πυκνή ατμόσφαιρα που αυξάνει τρομερά την θερμοκρασία επιφανείας, ο δε Άρης έχει πολύ λεπτή ατμόσφαιρα για να διατηρηθεί αρκετά ψηλά η θερμοκρασία και κατ' επέκταση να έχει νερό σε υγρή μορφή.

Αυτό που έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι η μεγάλη συχνότητα εμφάνισης πλανητών που ταιριάζουν στην παραπάνω περιγραφή. Το 22% είναι πολύ υψηλό ποσοστό που σημαίνει ότι τέτοιοι πλανήτες μπορεί να βρίσκονται στην αστρική γειτονιά μας. Ακόμα περισσότερο, αυτά είναι προϋποθέσεις για την ζωή όπως την ξέρουμε στην Γη, είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό η ζωή να μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί σε πολύ διαφορετικές συνθήκες, πολλαπλασιάζοντας την πιθανότητα να υπάρχουν εξωγήινες μορφές ζωής στον γαλαξία μας (και στο σύμπαν, γενικότερα). Ακόμα όμως κι έτσι, 22% του 10% των 100-400 δισ. αστεριών του γαλαξία μας, σημαίνει χοντρικά 2 με 8 δισεκατομμύρια πλανήτες σαν την Γη μας, μόνο στον δικό μας γαλαξία. Κι αυτό χωρίς να συμπεριλαμβάνουμε ουράνια σώματα που μοιάζουν με την Γη και βρίσκονται στην κατάλληλη ζώνη αλλά είναι δορυφόροι μη συμπαγών πλανητών (όπως ο Δίας). Η έρευνα επικεντρώθηκε σε αστέρια που είναι σαν τον Ήλιο, όμως έχει επιβεβαιωθεί από προηγούμενες έρευνες ότι μικρότερα αστέρια έχουν επίσης πολύ συχνά πλανήτες σαν την Γη κι αυτά είναι πολύ συχνότερα στον Γαλαξία. Κοινώς, ο παραπάνω υπολογισμός είναι μάλλον συντηρητικός.

Εκτός κι αν έχουμε πιτσιρίκια στο φόρουμ, όλοι μεγαλώσαμε σε μια εποχή που υπήρχαν ακριβώς 9 γνωστοί πλανήτες στο σύμπαν**. Σήμερα γνωρίζουμε τουλάχιστον χίλιους από άμεσες παρατηρήσεις και την ύπαρξη δισεκατομμυρίων υποψηφίων. Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, εγώ πάντως νιώθω δέος.


* δηλαδή ως και 8 φορές μεγαλύτεροι σε όγκο και μάζα (αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουν ίδια μέση πυκνότητα).
** η πρώτη επιβεβαιωμένη παρατήρηση εξωπλανήτη έγινε το 1992.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Διάβασα πολλή αστρονομία στις ηλικίες ανάμεσα στα δέκα και τα δεκατέσσερα χρόνια. Και βέβαια, μέχρι τα εικοσικάτι, και πάρα πολλή επιστημονική φαντασία. Εγκατέλειψα εν πολλοίς και την επιστήμη και τη λογοτεχνία της επειδή δεν είχε άμεση σχέση με τη ζωή μας, τόσο που, όταν σποραδικά διάβαζα σχετικά θέματα, χρόνια αργότερα, ανακάλυπτα ότι εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα θυμόμουν, τόσο με είχαν ξεπεράσει οι εξελίξεις. Παραμένουν θελκτικές όλες αυτές οι πληροφορίες και προκαλούν δέος και καλό είναι πάντα να μας θυμίζουν πόσο ασήμαντοι είμαστε μέσα στον χωροχρόνο, αλλά ταυτόχρονα είναι και... άλλου παπά ευαγγέλια. Δεν είμαι απ' αυτούς που θα πουν ότι τεράστια κονδύλια πηγαίνουν σ' αυτές τις ιστορίες — ξέρω ότι πάντα υπάρχουν και «παράπλευρα κέρδη». Αλλά ούτε ανησυχώ πού θα μετακομίσουμε όταν θα παραζεστάνει ο Ήλιος ούτε από πού θα κάνουμε εισαγωγές νερού και μεταλλευμάτων όταν θα μας λείψουν εδώ. Περισσότερο ανησυχώ για την καλή διαχείριση των δικών μας πόρων.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 5, 2013)

Μεγαλώσαμε επίσης με επιστημονική φαντασία, όπως είπε ο Νίκελ, αλλά και με εκλαϊκευμένη επιστήμη που έτεινε να μας κάνει να πιστέψουμε ότι οι εξωγήινοι είναι "εκεί έξω". Η φαντασία μας καλλιεργήθηκε σε σημείο που η πραγματικότητα να δυσκολεύεται να την εντυπωσιάσει πλέον.

Όσο για μένα, νιώθω δέος από το μέγεθος του γνωστού σύμπαντος και μόνο, που δεν μπορεί φυσικά να το χωρέσει το μικρό μυαλό μου. Το ενδεχόμενο ύπαρξης πλανητών σαν τη Γη κάπου κοντά εντυπωσιάζει εκ πρώτης όψεως επειδή συνεπάγεται την ενδεχόμενη ύπαρξη κάποιων μορφών ζωής, ενδεχομένως και έλλογων, σε απόσταση τέτοια που ενδεχομένως να προσβάσιμα έστω για επικοινωνία (χαρά που θα έκανε ο Σέιγκαν...). Όμως ομολογώ ότι δυσκολεύομαι να διανοηθώ ρεαλιστικό τρόπο επικοινωνίας (από τεχνικής πλευράς εννοώ) ακόμη και με τον κοντινότερο από αυτούς τους πλανήτες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2013)

Έτσι θα ξέρουμε ότι όταν θα καταστρέψουμε τη γη θα μπορέσουμε να μετακομίσουμε αλλού και θα είναι το ίδιο...
Ε, τι πράμα; Ο κοντινότερος πλανήτης του είδους αυτού είναι 22.000 έτη φωτός μακριά μας; 
:curse:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ε, τι πράμα; Ο κοντινότερος πλανήτης του είδους αυτού είναι 22.000 έτη φωτός μακριά μας;
> :curse:



'Eνα μόνο έχω να σου πω: Miguel Alcubierre. 
Α, και κάτι ακόμα: _Warp speed, Mr. Sulu!_


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Έτσι θα ξέρουμε ότι όταν θα καταστρέψουμε τη γη θα μπορέσουμε να μετακομίσουμε αλλού και θα είναι το ίδιο...
> Ε, τι πράμα; Ο κοντινότερος πλανήτης του είδους αυτού είναι 22.000 έτη φωτός μακριά μας;
> :curse:



Σύμφωνα με την έρευνα, ο κοντινότερος τέτοιος πλανήτης είναι κάπου 12 έτη φωτός μακριά. Βέβαια και 22.000 έτη φωτός μακριά να ήταν, για αυτούς που θα μετακομίσουν δεν έχει σημασία αν ταξιδεύουν με ταχύτητα πολύ κοντινή σε αυτήν του φωτός, πράγμα θεωρητικά εφικτό. Π.χ. με ταχύτητα 99.99999c θα τους έπαιρνε μόλις 10 χρόνια.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2013)

Κάπου πρέπει να ξέχασες ένα "%". Και, στο #1, η "Καλιφόρνια" κλίνεται κανονικά: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?276-%CE%9A%CE%BB%CE%B9%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE-%CF%83%CF%85%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%86%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%AC-%CE%BE%CE%AD%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BD-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%80%CF%89%CE%BD%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8E%CE%BD.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2013)

Nitpicker.:curse:


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Nitpicker.:curse:


He is a Zazulian, after all: a member of the sect worshipping the great god Zazul, who has since his appearance in the firmament suffered from a severe case of nit infestation.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> He is a Zazulian, after all: a member of the sect worshipping the great god Zazul, who has since his appearance in the firmament suffered from a severe case of nit infestation.



Yep, them blue Mexican nits, azul. But he's not a humble Zazulian. He's the god himself!
And he's the last of his kind, of course, Z-azul. 

Κι εγώ όποτε κοιτάω τ' άστρα (δεν τα μετράω πια, μόνο παιδί τα μετρούσα ), ένα δέος το νιώθω (και δυο και τρία ζιλιομύρια δέη, όπως δει). 






Κι αμέσως, τσουπ, πετιέται ο δαίμονας :devil::


nickel said:


> ... Περισσότερο ανησυχώ για την καλή διαχείριση των δικών μας πόρων.


Can we have your liver, then?


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2013)

...
Και η πρόσφατη εκδοχή, με τους στίχους που ξανάγραψε ο Άιντλ φέτος, The Galaxy DNA Song:






Οι στίχοι επιτόπου εξ ακοής· αν έχω κανένα λάθος, διορθώστε:

Just remember you're a tiny little person on a planet
in a universe expanding and immense
that life began evolving 
and dissolving and resolving
in the deep primordial oceans by the hydrothermal vents

Our Earth which at its birth almost five billion years ago
from out of a collapsing cloud of gas
drew life, which is quite new 
and eventually led to you
in only 3.5 billion years or less

Deoxyribonucleic acid helps us replicate
and randomly mutate from day to day
we left the seas and climbed the trees
and our biologies
continue to evolve through DNA

We're 98.9 percent the same as chimpanzees
whose trees we left three million years ago
to wander swapping genes
out of Africa, which means
we're related to everyone we know

Life is quite strange
life is quite weird 
life is really quite odd 
life from the stars
far more bizarre
than an old bearded bloke they call God

So gaze at the sky and start asking why
you're even here on this ball
although life is fraught
the odds are so short
you're lucky to be here at all

Standing on a planet which is spinning round a star
one of just a billion trillion suns
in a universe that's ninety billion light years side to side
wondering where the heck it all came from

you've a tiny little blink of life to try and understand 
what on earth is really going on
in biology and chemistry 
which made you you 
and made me me
but don't ask me, I only wrote this song


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2013)

*Kepler Telescope Finds Plethora of Earth-Size Planets*
NASA’s premier planet-hunting scope turns up 647 possible Earth-size worlds in the Milky Way

A little more than two decades ago no planets had ever been detected outside the solar system. Now, more than 1,000 extrasolar planets have been confirmed, and on Monday the team behind the Kepler Space Telescope announced a haul of 833 more candidate planets to consider adding to the tally. [...]

By Clara Moskowitz _Scientific American_


----------

